# Please Ipban me or tell me what went wrong



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Thought about it for a couple minutes, my thread was closed for no reason, I had a lot of information that would actually help staff overall, wasnt flaming and if it was taken as flame then these forums are a lost cause. I post a suggestion and there was much left unsaid and it got closed for no reason, suggestion wasnt over and I was within the rules to state what I said.

If theres no valid explanation and staff feels if that my post was a joke, please ip ban me. I try and help and It gets shunned and staff once again turns a blind eye.


----------



## cobra28widow (Feb 7, 2013)

Dont take this the wrong way silicity... but why dont you start your own marijuana grow forum?? Ive thought about it lol but I dont have time for all that. But it would be fun to ban ppl anytime for no reason hahaha  j/k


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Im not looking to help moderate of become staff at all, I get pmed with reasons to my post with transparent reasons, it makes no sense when the thread had not gotten out of control and more people could have chimed in with there suggestions. But no it turned into me attempting suggestions and posting my point of view, and nobody else coming up with suggestions. I also had evidence of what I was saying, but no it ended up closed and pushed to the back of staffs mind.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 7, 2013)

I heard your suggestions, and said thank you! We will take your ideas into consideration.


Thanks again!


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

rollitup said:


> I heard your suggestions, and said thank you! We will take your ideas into consideration.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


But now your being closed minded and not allowing others to post suggestions, you cant just take what I said and work with It. You tell me youve been modding these forums for years but yet I am seeing only evidence of someone who doesnt care and wont actually listen to what others might say. Your not being professional at all, let people post their ideas, dont close a thread and say "taken into consideration" because any other staff member would know that there wasnt nearly enough discussion or suggestions to just end up closing the thread and saying "taken Into consideration".

Also its obvious as daylight that my suggestion was washed down the idgaf river.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

> Hey Guys/Gals,
> 
> It has come to my attention that other users are mistreating each other, we are a cannabis family and this will not be tolerated any longer, rollitup has always strived to be a tight knit family however with our growing popularity we are getting larger. Progress cannot be stopped only embraced however we have always gone by the "No Rules" and "Freedom Of speech policy" however this is true to an extent blatant disregard for moderators and other users will not be tolerated and will deserve you an infraction or a ban depending on the severity.
> 
> ...


I see staff members gang up on lesser folk and this whole quote is a giant contradiction, this is rarely enforced and even staff partake in the flame, why should someone with no power be ridiculed and then possibly infracted all the while the staff is just Instigating and allowing the flame to continue. Rules should be enforced for everyone, staff needs there own set of rules also.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Rollie-

Wasn't I JUST telling you about this stuff in PM's? You know... the thing you -repped me for? I'm obviously not the only one with problems with certain moderators lacking professionalism. Your attitude towards me was "shape up or ship out"... even though, some of your moderator folk provoke, entice, and contribute to a bunch of these trolling threads on a routine daily basis.

Silicity is dead on in everything he says. He's not venting... He's calling a spade a spade.

I'd like my 2000 rep back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

this will be fun to read.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this will be fun to read.


How bout we get your opinion on the matter? If anybody posts in this thread please reply with a suggestion or your take on the matter. No staff besides potroast seems to want to chime in, how bout we get some to post their take on the matter to. This isnt some little problem a couple people can state we need people to come out and discuss this matter. Everyday I look a little less down on these forums cause of the unprofessionalism.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Why do they need to IP ban you? Why don't you just leave?

Seems a little silly to me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> How bout we get your opinion on the matter? If anybody posts in this thread please reply with a suggestion or your take on the matter. No staff besides potroast seems to want to chime in,


you want my 2 cents? 

if you play on the internet, make sure you got thick skin. 

the internet is not for the soft


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> How bout we get your opinion on the matter?


i think this site is awesome, and i think this will be a great read.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

I can actually name the mods that do a hell of a good job that should be disregarded from this conversation if you would like me to. 

There are quite a few that I will vouch for that are completely professional, easy going, reasonable, and easy to talk to.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you want my 2 cents?
> 
> if you play on the internet, make sure you got thick skin.
> 
> the internet is not for the soft


This has nothing to do with what he is talking about. You're off on a different tangent.

Before you go stickin' it to me in this thread, you're one of the legit mods I was referring to in my above post. 

Thumbs up from me to keep Greenhorn as a mod, for sure.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This has nothing to do with what he is talking about. You're off on a different tangent.
> 
> Before you go stickin' it to me in this thread, you're one of the legit mods I was referring to in my above post.
> 
> Thumbs up from me to keep Greenhorn as a mod, for sure.


twas just my 2 cents. that's all


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

@flaming pie

I will gladly accept my Ip ban anytime only if this thread gets thrown down the drain like the other one. I like these forums and I try and help a lot of people and I make an attempt at some suggestions but instead they closed it and scampered off. If the forums could have some improvement it would be nice, if its just going to keep going on a downward spiral with the flame and nothing changes I have no reason to stick around.

@ greenhorn

I understand what you mean but after 400k people you cant just keep that same idea.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> twas just my 2 cents. that's all


I know, it's a rather sensitive subject so that's why I made sure to throw that little disclaimer in there so you didn't get the wrong idea from me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ThzCQZyzCkg]http://youtu.be/ThzCQZyzCkg[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I know, it's a rather sensitive subject so that's why I made sure to throw that little disclaimer in there so you didn't get the wrong idea from me.


it's cool dude. 

and thanks for the kind words


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> [video=youtube_share;ThzCQZyzCkg]http://youtu.be/ThzCQZyzCkg[/video]


Im asking his nicely, you are not helping at all. People realize and know that there is problems with said topic, why are you following my threads around being anti-everything I say?


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

For starters how bout we get the thread re-opened so suggestions and the topic can actually be discussed about accordingly? Give me a few hours, im gathering info to show everyone the problems at bay, and trust me theres a lot of proof of what im speaking about.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> For starters how bout we get the thread re-opened so suggestions and the topic can actually be discussed about accordingly? Give me a few hours, im gathering info to show everyone the problems at bay, and trust me theres a lot of proof of what im speaking about.


Aw hell, you're not gonna throw me under the bus are you?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

You should see all the stuff they are writing about me in the staff forum. OOOOwee. They're out to get me.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

http://pastebin.com/vsvFbWiV

Theres a mini list of moderators and a little information about there activity. i had only scanned the the very first page of posts and numerous staff members have issues that go back very far in posts. Go look for yourself. Theres also quite a few moderators that barely even post twice a month, still got alot more data and alot worse shit for you more active moderators. I am not trying to make friends with these people, just showing that the staff are unqualified for staff position. Now this doesnt suggest that they arent doing there job completely in those forums but they were given the position for activity in those forums and half of them dont even post in their section often. More information about each and every staff member here to come soon.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> http://pastebin.com/vsvFbWiV
> 
> Theres a mini list of moderators and a little information about there activity. i had only scanned the the very first page of posts and numerous staff members have issues that go back very far in posts. Go look for yourself. Theres also quite a few moderators that barely even post twice a month, still got alot more data and alot worse shit for you more active moderators. I am not trying to make friends with these people, just showing that the staff are unqualified for staff position. Now this doesnt suggest that they arent doing there job completely in those forums but they were given the position for activity in those forums and half of them dont even post in their section often. More information about each and every staff member here to come soon.


I'm curious as to where this info came from? did you write it or did thid come from another source?


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm curious as to where this info came from?


im gathering it just off the profiles, its very simple to copy and paste and just by looking at posting areas and then even scanning some of these peoples post you can see that some have on and off flaming tendencies and in several areas moderators will flame in their own section. that list is not even close to being complete for those individuals, even worse information on some of our favorite mods. This is just examples of these peoples activity mostly, shall i go scan the forums for the million and 1 flame posts there are and create a giant list? or should i just find the worst users that have yet to be banned for something of a serious offense? theres alot of both.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> shall i go scan the forums for the million and 1 flame posts there are and create a giant list? or should i just find the worst users that have yet to be banned for something of a serious offense? theres alot of both.


you could, but why?


the way I play the game is, I treat members how I would wanna be treated. and if they take a jab, I take a swing back. every action has a reaction. I just react to the action. but if you went and searched my 10k plus votes, lot of it would be shit talking. that's just who I am. I have 3 infractions, 2 warnings, and a ban under my belt, before I became a mod. lol... so what? but it's the intent of what you say that matters most.... but anyway, glad my report was nothing much, lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you could, but why?
> 
> 
> the way I play the game is, I treat members how I would wanna be treated. and if they take a jab, I take a swing back. every action has a reaction. I just react to the action. but if you went and searched my 10k plus votes, lot of it would be shit talking. that's just who I am. but it's the intent of what you say that matters most.... but anyway, glad my report was nothing much, lol


You can do this. I can't. This is exactly why I'm "skating on thin ice" around here.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Some staff are doing what they should and have nothing against them, i am seeing many inactive staff members which is a point im argueing for to be changed, we need to drop the old and find more suited staff, there is alot of members on these forums who would do the position well, hell we dont even need to change how moderation is done per section, we just need more willingly active and more professional staff. im posting this info just to show that we dont need alot of the staff that is there, they aren't very active, some aint helpful or friendly at all.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You can do this. I can't. This is exactly why I'm "skating on thin ice" around here.


I've been doing it since Nov. 2008. way before I was a mod. like I said, I had 3 infractions, 2 warnins and a ban during my time here.... but I put in my work also


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I've been doing it since Nov. 2008. way before I was a mod. like I said, I had 3 infractions, 2 warnins and a ban during my time here.... but I put in my work also


Well played sir. Nothing further from me.

I think I'm at around 8 warnings or something like that. Sensitivity checks for the most part.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I've been doing it since Nov. 2008. way before I was a mod. like I said, I had 3 infractions, 2 warnins and a ban during my time here.... but I put in my work also


But what im trying to say is that we have many users who will sit back and hate on the staff for a long time, staff argues back and nothing get dones but threads go off course and its honestly annoying when somebody is asking for things like help. i personally have argued more than enough with staff and other users over petty shit and nobody has even cleaned up the posts yet and i have yet to recieve an infraction, im using this an a prime example and why did i flame? i have no fear of you staff doing anything whatsoever, ive been banned for such simple shit in mostly all other forums and in these other forums rules are actually followed and then we dont have 50 people fighting and nothing being discussed upon besides who has a larger e-penis.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> But what im trying to say is that we have many users who will sit back and hate on the staff for a long time, staff argues back and nothing get dones but threads go off course and its honestly annoying when somebody is asking for things like help. i personally have argued more than enough with staff and other users over petty shit and nobody has even cleaned up the posts yet and i have yet to recieve an infraction, im using this an a prime example and why did i flame? i have no fear of you staff doing anything whatsoever, ive been banned for such simple shit in mostly all other forums and in these other forums rules are actually followed and then we dont have 50 people fighting and nothing being discussed upon besides who has a larger e-penis.


every section has a different tolerance to what is allowed and what is not. take your problems to the forum mod and work it from there. that would be my advice.



ohh ya, almost forget. we don't rule with 'fear' here. so you shouldn't be 'fearing' anything anyway



respect goes a long way.... at least where I come from


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> http://pastebin.com/vsvFbWiV
> 
> Theres a mini list of moderators and a little information about there activity. i had only scanned the the very first page of posts and numerous staff members have issues that go back very far in posts. Go look for yourself. Theres also quite a few moderators that barely even post twice a month, still got alot more data and alot worse shit for you more active moderators. I am not trying to make friends with these people, just showing that the staff are unqualified for staff position. Now this doesnt suggest that they arent doing there job completely in those forums but they were given the position for activity in those forums and half of them dont even post in their section often. More information about each and every staff member here to come soon.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> every section has a different tolerance to what is allowed and what is not. take your problems to the forum mod and work it from there. that would be my advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey my only intentions with this are that we can clean up the forums more efficiently and that we have a friendly community, what is wrong with this honestly? the forum mods have shown to me that they rarely and if they do it takes a long time for anything to be cleared up, i hit the report button and nothing happens, i tell a mod nothing happens? see what im saying?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

besides the creepiness of the pastebin sill, just because a mod doesn't post allot doesn't mean they are not doing their job. I'm sure you know this. There's forums where you don't here or see the mods, they just come in and clean up. The activity by the mods here is something I enjoy even if I don't always agree.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Hey my only intentions with this are that we can clean up the forums more efficiently and that we have a friendly community, what is wrong with this honestly? the forum mods have shown to me that they rarely and if they do it takes a long time for anything to be cleared up, i hit the report button and nothing happens, i tell a mod nothing happens? see what im saying?


nothing wrong with honestly having a grip. am I not being honest with you? I'm hearing you out and giving you suggestions.

my intentions is to help you. are you not seeing that?


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

lol fail on my end hard.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> but instead you didnt see where i was coming from and you flame me in a pm. my intentions are to help YOU but instead you came off strongly and did unnecessary things, we can all provide info to help with the situation but instead you closed the thread when there was very little information given and then you flamed me in a pm, you came off as if you just blew it off and didnt give a fuck.


flame you in a pm?? what are you sm0oking bro. I dont think I ever pm'd you in my life. and I can't close any thread in this section.. 

I'm not rollies puppet acct.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

lol fail, i missread your name. my bad for the ignorance. i thought rollie came back and said something but it was just a different thread and i thought it was posted here. as i said my mistake, and i do understand some moderators come and go but there is alot of evidence that they rarely do what they do, i can go into ALOT of these sections and still see massive amounts of flame.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Sorry i am not meaning to have an arguement with you, the post wasnt directed at you. also the suggestions your giving doesnt help the current situation, your just letting me know how things are handled now.


well my last bit of advice is gonna be that I hope you find peace in what you are searching for.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

#sneakingoutofthisthread


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Honestly idc how this ends up, my intentions are good and im not trying to make worse changes for the forums, problems are obvious and everyone should be able to see them clear as day. hopefully we can get some people to chime in with positive suggestions to actually help. im not trying to sit here and prove this and prove that cause thats what its turning into, how bout we come up with ideas to help clear the flame and have a better moderation standard.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> #sneakingoutofthisthread


lol I know that wasn't meant for me

the situation told me that I can't give him any more assistance at this time. so anything else I would have to offer would be useless at this moment


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> every section has a different tolerance to what is allowed and what is not. take your problems to the forum mod and work it from there. that would be my advice.


Weird, never saw that in the rules before, doesn't really make sense either.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Weird, never saw that in the rules before, doesn't really make sense either.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


it ain't in the rules.... that is why I am telling you this. 


how hard is it to figure out guys?


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Then you should tell every new member that will sign up in the future.

Why not just add it to the rules, because this is the first I'm hearing about this.

So is their a scale or some sort of chart the mods have made or?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Then you should tell every new member that will sign up in the future.
> 
> Why not just add it to the rules, because this is the first I'm hearing about this.
> 
> So is their a scale or sole sort of chart the mods have made or?


tell every member what? to be courteous and play nice? just treat others how you want to be treated and ignore what bothers you. is it that hard?


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Rules need to be rewrote honestly, they are vague and it leaves staff to make the decision, now this can be very effective in moderation yes but for members its not a set of rules and nobody cares about them, they need to be more specific and enforced more, the ones that are in place now set some guidelines but as I said they dont get enforced often at all.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

No, that every mod likes to set their own personal settings on how faint or extreme the rules are involving attitude and name calling.


Well, the rules say no flaming, bashing etc, does this site have an infraction system? Why not just use that instead of telling people to ignore those type of people, when a new member sees this and that nothing gets done like infracting or banning, not saying you don't ban for stuff like that but it takes alot to get to that point.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> No, that every mod likes to set their own personal settings on how faint or extreme the rules are involving attitude and name calling.
> 
> 
> Well, the rules say no flaming, bashing etc, does this site have an infraction system? Why not just use that instead of telling people to ignore those type of people, when a new member sees this and that nothing gets done like infracting or banning, not saying you don't ban for stuff like that but it takes alot to get to that point.


if I could ban, I'd probably ban you. hows that.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Rules need to be rewrote honestly, they are vague and it leaves staff to make the decision, now this can be very effective in moderation yes but for members its not a set of rules and nobody cares about them, they need to be more specific and enforced more, the ones that are in place now set some guidelines but as I said they dont get enforced often at all.


Ahh, that's the word I was trying to think of lol, sat her for about 2 minutes with that word on the tip of my tounge lol, had to go with faint.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> tell every member what? to be courteous and play nice? just treat others how you want to be treated and ignore what bothers you. is it that hard?


But see we are rounding the 500k member mark and very few people have this mentality. If you look at most threads where flame Is it just keeps ensuing until either A) posters lose focus and or stop posting, or B) topic changes. Now I cant gaurantee that for every thread but quite a majority are like that. We just need staff to jump in more often, and not just through a report but more often on the actual topic, reports do help but they barely scratch the surface.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if I could ban, I'd probably ban you. hows that.


I'll just come back under a different name, how's that?

Rep, likes, and post count mean nothing to me lol.

Also, not sure if I hit a nerve or not lol, bit I know I got ya thinking now! Don't be in denial, speak up soldier, we are men!


USA USA USA!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 8, 2013)

what happened to cannabineer?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> But see we are rounding the 500k member mark and very few people have this mentality. If you look at most threads where flame Is it just keeps ensuing until either A) posters lose focus and or stop posting, or B) topic changes. Now I cant gaurantee that for every thread but quite a majority are like that. We just need staff to jump in more often, and not just through a report but more often on the actual topic, reports do help but they barely scratch the surface.


very few have that mentality? you are dead wrong


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'll just come back under a different name, how's that?
> 
> Rep, likes, and post count mean nothing to me lol.
> 
> ...


a different name like drunktard?? lol. you didn't hit a nerve, lol. like I said earlier, you take a jab, I take a swing.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol I know that wasn't meant for me
> 
> the situation told me that I can't give him any more assistance at this time. so anything else I would have to offer would be useless at this moment


This whole subject is sort of a touchy subject in its own. The trouble I have thus far with certain moderators is once someone has been marked, they can't fix their reputation. (typically) For instance, If I get in a tiff with a moderator, I feel like that moderator simply has me marked as a negative person from that time forward. I have been unable to work things out with certain moderators, not because of my unwillingness to work things but at that point in time they have it set in mind that I'm a negative person here to cause problems. Which really isn't the case. I try to treat people how I want to be treated, I'm mellow to people who are mellow to me but if someone wants to have words, I don't have a problem having words. 

Now, I had a disagreement with a moderator before, we had a couple PM's, a few unprofessional things were said on both ends and after a week or two, I randomly repped him and left a comment saying "sorry we got off on the wrong foot, didnt really mean to piss you off. hope we can get past it"

I instantly was repped back and the comment said "its all in the past, thanks for the message". We haven't had a single problem since. 

So.. Some moderators are reasonable. Some are not. I'd love to point some fingers but... that ain't Krondizzel's style.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

Im really surprised I've never even had a warning. I had a thread deleted that was a joke/troll thread about putting a cat in the microwave for 5 seconds. Forgot to say jk and sensative mod pulled it down. I didn't go having a hissy fit though.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Im not dead wrong, go read every thread that has a single post of flame and it shows that people dont care how others feel, flame is flame and Its caused by people with a different personality than you describe.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a different name like drunktard?? lol. you didn't hit a nerve, lol. like I said earlier, you take a jab, I take a swing.


Didn't know you would take what I said as a swing, but ok.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This whole subject is sort of a touchy subject in its own. The trouble I have thus far with certain moderators is once someone has been marked, they can't fix their reputation. (typically) For instance, If I get in a tiff with a moderator, I feel like that moderator simply has me marked as a negative person from that time forward. I have been unable to work things out with certain moderators, not because of my unwillingness to work things but at that point in time they have it set in mind that I'm a negative person here to cause problems. Which really isn't the case. I try to treat people how I want to be treated, I'm mellow to people who are mellow to me but if someone wants to have words, I don't have a problem having words.
> 
> Now, I had a disagreement with a moderator before, we had a couple PM's, a few unprofessional things were said on both ends and after a week or two, I randomly repped him and left a comment saying "sorry we got off on the wrong foot, didnt really mean to piss you off. hope we can get past it"
> 
> ...


sorry you feel that way but each person is his own. I can honestly say i don't hold any grudges against members. I'll speak my mind, but I don't have hate in my heart. even if a member gets on my 'badside' I still forgive that member in due time.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Yo Greenhorn, is it possible to report rep comments?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Didn't know you would take what I said as a swing, but ok.


didn't know you couldn't identify a exaggeration but I'll point it out next time


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yo Greenhorn, is it possible to report rep comments?


not really. unless you copy and paste and send in pm to a global


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't had bad experiences with mods, and I say some crunchy ass shit sometimes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Im not dead wrong, go read every thread that has a single post of flame and it shows that people dont care how others feel, flame is flame and Its caused by people with a different personality than you describe.


you're dead wrong. how many members are there?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sorry you feel that way but each person is his own. I can honestly say i don't hold any grudges against members. I'll speak my mind, but I don't have hate in my heart. even if a member gets on my 'badside' I still forgive that member in due time.


I completely agree. Everyone on here is a different personality. Greenhorn, I don't have a negative thing to say about you. At all.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Im really surprised I've never even had a warning. I had a thread deleted that was a joke/troll thread about putting a cat in the microwave for 5 seconds. Forgot to say jk and sensative mod pulled it down. I didn't go having a hissy fit though.


How can you be against cleaning up the forums and trying to make it a friendlier place overall? Id prefer to not have people breathing down my neck constantly if one post goes wrong.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I completely agree. Everyone on here is a different personality. Greenhorn, I don't have a negative thing to say about you. At all.


well thank you for that


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not really. unless you copy and paste and send in pm to a global


No. Don't worry about it. This cat just provoked me completely randomly. Never seen or heard of the guy and I get a rep comment like that?

There's that swing you were talking about. Now I'm watching this person like a hawk.

Of course all it takes is this dude squealing "Kron's picking on me" for my ass to end up in hot water, even though this cat provoked me at random.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you're dead wrong. how many members are there?


I dont understand how im wrong truth be told, if you could see the flame youd know that many people wont shrug It off and continue on, theres a lot of flame floating around that keeps getting fueled.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> I dont understand how im wrong truth be told, if you could see the flame youd know that many people wont shrug It off and continue on, theres a lot of flame floating around that keeps getting fueled.


I'm saying you're wrong because you are only focusing on the negative. that's all. I've been here 5 years. the good members greatly out weigh the bad members. every forum, no matter what kind of forum you are on, is gonna have a cast of characters. it's the internet


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> didn't know you couldn't identify a exaggeration but I'll point it out next time


On the net, it's not always recognized unless you use some sort of smiley or something.

If you look at the statistics, he's not completly wrong but I can say all that flame fest crap stays in the politics and smile n talk, I don't grow so I dunno how it is in there but I'm sure this site has 70ish% mature conversations. The only thing I'm saying is, their should be more bans or at the very least infractions, closing/deleting threads and posts, is more of a job for you to do IMO, giving people actual consequences would have them think twice. Maybe a warning first and then ban the next time.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you want my 2 cents?
> 
> if you play on the internet, make sure you got thick skin.
> 
> the internet is not for the soft


Indeed,...... the internet is serious business


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> I dont understand how im wrong truth be told, if you could see the flame youd know that many people wont shrug It off and continue on, theres a lot of flame floating around that keeps getting fueled.


I've actually stopped reporting people since I just see the same people keel doing it lol, there's no point.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> On the net, it's not always recognized unless you use some sort of smiley or something.
> 
> If you look at the statistics, he's not completly wrong but I can say all that flame fest crap stays in the politics and smile n talk, I don't grow so I dunno how it is in there but I'm sure this site has 70ish% mature conversations. The only thing I'm saying is, their should be more bans or at the very least infractions, closing/deleting threads and posts, is more of a job for you to do IMO, giving people actual consequences would have them think twice. Maybe a warning first and then ban the next time.


well if you are only hanging out in toke and talk and politics, than that is your problem.

TnT and politics is strictly for bullshitting


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm saying you're wrong because you are only focusing on the negative. that's all. I've been here 5 years. the good members greatly out weigh the bad members. every forum, no matter what kind of forum you are on, is gonna have a cast of characters. it's the internet


I could name a few forums that have none because they don't give 123456433 chances, but I've already lost my privileges for life for linking one to a person that asked what forum.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I could name a few forums that have none because they don't give 123456433 chances, but I've already lost my privileges for life for linking one to a person that asked what forum.


than why are you hanging out here and not there? If I didn't like how things are on this forum, I'd find a new home.... but that's just me.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well if you are only hanging out in toke and talk and politics, than that is your problem.


Lol, so you admit it then? I think we're getting somewhere now, whoever is running the politics section and the talk n toke needs to start doing their job better.

Why didn't you answer my suggestion?



















I'm in your head.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Theres a lot of flame in every section, im not stating every thread is out of control but over the past year ive seen this forum go from little flame to quite a large amount, flaming isnt just the only problem here its also how its being handled. I appreciate the criticism, I truly do , and I hope we can continue this conversation but it is getting late and I have things to do. Gn


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> than why are you hanging out here and not there? If I didn't like how things are on this forum, I'd find a new home.... but that's just me.


There is no "home" when it comes to the internets, especially when it comes to forums, I am everywhere. I come to chat about current events and for a good laugh, why are you avoiding the situation? You seem to just be picking out little stuff from my posts, which is making me more believe...you know this is all true!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Lol, so you admit it then? I think we're getting somewhere now, whoever is running the politics section and the talk n toke needs to start doing their job better.
> 
> Why didn't you answer my suggestion?
> 
> ...


admit what? that trolls hang out in politics and toke and talk?? as if no one already knew that? you're classic bro... and I think it's the other way around, I'm in your head. I'm just responding to your questions cause that's what moderators do? it's not cause your getting in my head, lol.


and I'm in toke and talk. if you don't like it in there, than stay the fuck out. right? cause I ain't changing my style


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

TnT and politics are a GD firefight most of the time. Put your big boy pants on before going in. 

Perhaps we need to add one more section: "Rainbows and Lollipops (no flaming)"

or

"Chuck E. Cheese"


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> admit what? that trolls hang out in politics and toke and talk?? as if no one already knew that? you're classic bro... and I think it's the other way around, I'm in your head. I'm just responding to your questions cause that's what moderators do? it's not cause your getting in my head, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm in toke and talk. if you don't like it in there, than stay the fuck out. right? cause I ain't changing my style


Your kinda proving a point about the unprofessionalism, as a mod you should have nerves of steel and know better than to reply to something you know can and will escalate.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> There is no "home" when it comes to the internets, especially when it comes to forums, I am everywhere. I come to chat about current events and for a good laugh, why are you avoiding the situation? You seem to just be picking out little stuff from my posts, which is making me more believe...you know this is all true!


avoiding what situation? are you drunk? what suggestion are you talking about?


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

You admited that those 2 sections are filled with people breaking the rules, consistantly. 

So if there are trolls that you know of, why are they still here? Isn't the the thing about rules and laws, to be enforced?


The second response you just gave makes no sense, my first sentence is my explanation.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

It seems to me that TnT kind of mods itself. The older, or more liked (because they don't usually troll or cause trouble) members, will throw a good gang beating on new people who come in like a bull in a china cabinet talking like a drunk cowboy at his first strip club. I don;t see too much abuse where it is not necessary.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> TnT and politics are a GD firefight most of the time. Put your big boy pants on before going in.


Erhm... I'm going to agree with this.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Your kinda proving a point about the unprofessionalism, as a mod you should have nerves of steel and know better than to reply to something you know can and will escalate.


I aint trying to be professional or unprofessional. this job position didn't come with a booklet. I just do what I been doing since 2008.. it wasn't like I signed up to be a mod. it was a total surprise to me.. but I just ran with it. and I still am running. and what are you talkinabout, nerves of still. I gave dude a response. sorry you didn't like the response. so is life


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> avoiding what situation? are you drunk? what suggestion are you talking about?


Go back and re read, pretty sure I've said it like 3 times now.


Might wanna come back when you're a little less high lol.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Your kinda proving a point about the unprofessionalism, as a mod you should have *nerves of steel *and know better than to reply to something you know can and will escalate.


Dr, you should have nerves of steel, my friend,....nerves of steel. What kind of mod are you?




PS how do I make that a sig?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling... Can you please try not to hijack the thread? Thanks.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> It seems to me that TnT kind of mods itself. The older, or more liked (because they don't usually troll or cause trouble) members, will throw a good gang beating on new people who come in like a bull in a china cabinet talking like a drunk cowboy at his first strip club. I don;t see too much abuse where it is not necessary.


A bull in a china shop was busted on Mythbusters years ago, that old saying doesn't make sense anymore.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You admited that those 2 sections are filled with people breaking the rules, consistantly.
> 
> So if there are trolls that you know of, why are they still here? Isn't the the thing about rules and laws, to be enforced?
> 
> ...


they are still here cause they are part of the community. why are you still here? you complain a lot but you still come back


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> A bull in a china shop was busted on Mythbusters years ago, that old saying doesn't make sense anymore.



Hmmmm...... how about "like white trash with found money"?


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Trolling... Can you please try not to hijack the thread? Thanks.



Nah, I'm good. I'm sure you've accidently hijacked a thread in your life, it happens. Besides, it's more of an add on about the mod situation than it is about hijacking.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling, I like you. Surprised to see you here complaining.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they are still here cause they are part of the community. why are you still here? you complain a lot but you still come back


Still not making sense, you're like avoiding the whole situation and not responding with full responses about it. You're basically telling me that you don't care about trolling on the site.


And I've told you why I come to this site, please drop the bong and pay attention a little better lol.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they are still here cause they are part of the community. why are you still here? you complain a lot but you still come back


Honestly I never had problems with you, you actually made attempts at your job but it doesnt take away from the fact you are exactly what im talking about. You have been very ignorant overall and are just continuing to prove some of what ive said.

EDIT, this thread is turning into exactly what Im talking about, least I dont have to go far now to show some examples.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Besides, it's more of an add on about the mod situation than it is about hijacking.


I just see you rattling off a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Still not making sense, you're like avoiding the whole situation and not responding with full responses about it. You're basically telling me that you don't care about trolling on the site.
> 
> 
> And I've told you why I come to this site, please drop the bong and pay attention a little better lol.


avoiding what situation? didn't I say way back I couldn't help anymore with this thread? do you understand that? or is that to hard for you. I don't know how to break it down any easier for you.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Trolling, I like you. Surprised to see you here complaining.


Not trying to complain, just trying to get some sort of agreement put of the Dr. is all. He's stated that their are trolls, he knows it's against the rules, the only explanation I can get out of him is basically he doesn't care, this convo can prolly end now, think I got my answer.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Pause for the cause.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Honestly I never had problems with you, you actually made attempts at your job but it doesnt take away from the fact you are exactly what im talking about. You have been very ignorant overall and are just continuing to prove some of what ive said.
> 
> EDIT, this thread is turning into exactly what Im talking about, least I dont have to go far now to show some examples.


I'm ignorant? oookaaay. guess I'll take note of it. lol


sounds more like you got problems. I've been reaading your posts lately. you got the blues?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> this convo can prolly end now, think I got my answer.


Let me show you the door.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I just see you rattling off a bunch of nonsense.



How so? Please explain with an actual explanation.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Not trying to complain, just trying to get some sort of agreement put of the Dr. is all. He's stated that their are trolls, he knows it's against the rules, the only explanation I can get out of him is basically he doesn't care, this convo can prolly end now, think I got my answer.


I never said trolls are against the rules. trolls are trolls. if trolls were against the rules, you'd be banned


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Not trying to complain, just trying to get some sort of agreement put of the Dr. is all. He's stated that their are trolls, he knows it's against the rules, the only explanation I can get out of him is basically he doesn't care, this convo can prolly end now, think I got my answer.



I just don;t see how mods are going to police trolls. I see them delete posts where the abuse warrants such action, but I think what you are asking creates more questions and problems. Try defining what it is that you think needs to be policed. Slippery slope to no funsville. It's a pot forum, not the front row at church.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

this is still pretty good reading.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> avoiding what situation? didn't I say way back I couldn't help anymore with this thread? do you understand that? or is that to hard for you. I don't know how to break it down any easier for you.


Still not paying attention I see, I was tslking about the rules and the general trolling and all sudden you think I'mntalking about this thread? I can't explain...it seems like anything, dunno how I could've stated it any simpler.


Unless you're actually trolling me and playing incoherent then I guess the jokes on me.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> How so? Please explain with an actual explanation.


Look at my post count. Look at my join date. Do you really think I haven't had enough time to do my homework on you?


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I never said trolls are against the rules. trolls are trolls. if trolls were against the rules, you'd be banned


Why does my view on anything matter? I stated your being ignorant and you try and turn it around as use it as a defense? None of what you just said takes away from anything im posting about in this thread, I understand what ive done and its honestly shocked me I have not been infracted once. Your just continuing to prove my points.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Still not paying attention I see, I was tslking about the rules and the general trolling and all sudden you think I'mntalking about this thread? I can't explain...it seems like anything, dunno how I could've stated it any simpler.
> 
> 
> Unless you're actually trolling me and playing incoherent then I guess the jokes on me.


it's at this point that i would try to slip you a rick roll, but i know you're on your mom's phone and it wouldn't work anyway.

so i'll refrain.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> How so? Please explain with an actual explanation.


Hey man, there's a little X on the top right of your screen. That is the door. Get to it.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I never said trolls are against the rules. trolls are trolls. if trolls were against the rules, you'd be banned


Seriously? Please point out one post I have trolled anyone on. Everyone knows my name is meant to be ironic and have made sure that title stands, anyone can tell you that here.


You're still not making sense and avoiding the situation, I dunno how else to talk to you about this lol, no point in continuing this as you're just using nonsense to justify people breaking the rules.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Still not paying attention I see, I was tslking about the rules and the general trolling and all sudden you think I'mntalking about this thread? I can't explain...it seems like anything, dunno how I could've stated it any simpler.
> 
> 
> Unless you're actually trolling me and playing incoherent then I guess the jokes on me.


this thread is about rules and conduct einstein.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

I always said, this isn't a democracy here. It is what it is, like it or not. Really no sense going on about it. If you find a better product elsewhere then go there. Otherwise play with what you got.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Top right. X. Start button, shut down. Get to gettin' on.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Seriously? Please point out one post I have trolled anyone on. Everyone knows my name is meant to be ironic and have made sure that title stands, anyone can tell you that here.
> 
> 
> You're still not making sense and avoiding the situation, I dunno how else to talk to you about this lol, no point in continuing this as you're just using nonsense to justify people breaking the rules.


I'd soooo like to reach out and hug you right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Top right. X. Start button, shut down. Get to gettin' on.


on the mac, that button is on the top left.*

on trolling's mom's phone, i have no idea where it is.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Because 10 people out of 500k believe flaming is cool and nothing should be changed doesnt mean there isnt a lot more people that actually would prefer if rules were enforced more often. This is a marijuana community with more immature people than 4chan, its disgusting.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I just don;t see how mods are going to police trolls. I see them delete posts where the abuse warrants such action, but I think what you are asking creates more questions and problems. Try defining what it is that you think needs to be policed. Slippery slope to no funsville. It's a pot forum, not the front row at church.


All I'm suggesting is there should be warnings, infractions and bans, instead of just deleting posts, theyre just going to do it again. Don't see how that would create more questions, never seen anyone get confused over the guidelines.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Why does my view on anything matter? I stated your being ignorant and you try and turn it around as use it as a defense? None of what you just said takes away from anything im posting about in this thread, I understand what ive done and its honestly shocked me I have not been infracted once. Your just continuing to prove my points.


you got it all wrong buddy. take a few steps back. there was no defense on my part. you must be reading me wrong or something.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Look at my post count. Look at my join date. Do you really think I haven't had enough time to do my homework on you?


Yes, yes I do. You're just making accusations now with no proof, come back with quotes and such please, otherwise your credibility is flawed.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

Its like every other month with this topic.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it's at this point that i would try to slip you a rick roll, but i know you're on your mom's phone and it wouldn't work anyway.
> 
> so i'll refrain.



I was trying o do just that when I said "the internet is serious business". Appaerently that link doesn;t work anymore. Damn shame. You know the one, with all of the pops ups you can never close, damn video keeps jumping all around like someone with a "hot foot". The whole time you're clicking your mouse and reaching for your speaker knob....


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Krondizzel is my daddy


I can make quotes up all day son.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Hey man, there's a little X on the top right of your screen. That is the door. Get to it.


You're not paying attention, I've already said why I use this site. Please try to catch up.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got it all wrong buddy. take a few steps back. there was no defens on my part


Psych 101 dude, why else would you bring it up?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You're not paying attention, I've already said why I use this site. Please try to catch up.


You're right. I'm drinking beer and getting my post count up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Psych 101 dude, why else would you bring it up?


bring what up? you're posts? becase that is what I observe. if not the posts, what are you talking about?


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this thread is about rules and conduct einstein.


When you said you couldn't help anymore with this thread, if you mean the rules and trolling etc. Then why not report these to Rollitup or give verbal warnings thru PMs? There's alot you can do actually.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Weell thread has turned into a prime example, hopefully somebody with intelligence can tell that this is a problem. Threads constantly turn direction.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

GH, pm me when you have time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> When you said you couldn't help anymore with this thread, if you mean the rules and trolling etc. Then why not report these to Rollitup or give verbal warnings thru PMs? There's alot you can do actually.


cause rollie will read this thread? it is in the support section. einstien you are definitely not


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I can make quotes up all day son.


So you admit you have no proof?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Weell thread has turned into a prime example, hopefully somebody with intelligence can tell that this is a problem. Threads constantly turn direction.


I could always throw myself under the bus to make it a perfect example  I'm on my 3rd beer, I say, give it a couple hours or so.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You're right. I'm drinking beer and getting my post count up.


This explains alot lol, drinking and forurming can be dangerous, it's how ECS was able to get a perma ban, and from this site lol, that's dedication.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I hate my life and I want to slit my wrists so my parents will know how mad at them I was, I'll show them. I'll show EVERYONE!


I found this one. Should I keep going?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> This explains alot lol, drinking and forurming can be dangerous, it's how ECS was able to get a perma ban, and from this site lol, that's dedication.


This I know. This is why I'm in hot water. Go to the staff forum and read up on me. Oh wait, you can't go there. My bad.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cause rollie will read this thread? it is in the support section. einstien you are definitely not


My god, we are on 2 different levels me and you lol. I'm talking about other posts in other threads when people start the bashing contests, Einstein.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I hope this gets sorted out by sunrise.... good night, all.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> My god, we are on 2 different levels me and you lol. I'm talking about other posts in other threads when people start the bashing contests, Einstein.


well, einstein. you should stop assuming. I do report posts and I do relay shit back to staff. ask kron, he knows exactly what I am talking about, lol

so ya. we are totally on 2 different levels padawan


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cause rollie will read this thread? it is in the support section. einstien you are definitely not


Rollie hates my guts. I can assure everyone that I'll be banned first if this thread turns sour.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This I know. This is why I'm in hot water. Go to the staff forum and read up on me. Oh wait, you can't go there. My bad.


How old are you? You're not making any badass on the verge of banning name on this site, not really sure what you're bragging about.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well, einstein. you should stop assuming. I do report posts and I do relay shit back to staff. ask kron, he knows exactly what I am talking about, lol
> 
> so ya. we are totally on 2 different levels padawan


So...this is all Rollies fault then?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> How old are you? You're not making any badass on the verge of banning name on this site, not really sure what you're bragging about.


I was concurring with your statement slapnuts.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> So...this is all Rollies fault then?


you're ASSuming again.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Still, what's with this need to brag about the banning thing. It's not middle school, nobody is gonna care that you were the bad kid lol.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you're ASSuming again.


Not really, you've admited that trolls still exists on the site, you say you report them, but nothing gets done.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Not really, you've admited that trolls still exists on the site, you say you report them, but nothing gets done.


ya and who's to say that person is a troll or not? one persons troll could be another members savior. take uncle bucky for example. troll but he knows how to grow and reaches out to help others. unlce ben is another troll who knows his shit but has an attitude. try bannig him and se what's up


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

It's pretty clear most of the time, you just told me that Rollie is biased, which I sorta knew already but this just confirms it.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

And FYI, you made me miss Cops. Was 15 minutes in before I realized what time it was. =/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> And FYI, you made me miss Cops. Was 15 minutes in before I realized what time it was. =/


lol. well I'm logging off now. if ya wanna discuss somemore, we can try again tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> It's pretty clear most of the time, you just told me that Rollie is biased, which I sorta knew already but this just confirms it.


and I never said anything about rollie being biased. lol. you sure like to put words in my mouth.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Nah, I think I finally got my answer, will never bring this up again.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and I never said anything about rollie being biased. lol. you sure like to put words in my mouth.


It's the way you explained the process is why I came to that conclusion.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You're right. I'm drinking beer and getting my post count up.


Damn you do post hella. Almost 4000 already


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> It's the way you explained the process is why I came to that conclusion.


well, if that's how you come to conclusions. you got it wrong though. but think how you want. sure would like you to pull the quote were i said it was 'all rollies fault' and 'rollie being biased'. slander is an offense ya know


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

It's the way you explained the process is why I came to that conclusion.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> slander is an offense ya know


Depends on how far the slandering goes. If it hits "harrassment" that's usually when the line is crossed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> It's the way you explained the process is why I came to that conclusion.


and your conclusion is wrong. but you believe that cause I cant change your mind


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

ok, i'm back. what'd i miss?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel is a 12 pack and a half of tequila in... Who wants some?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

OMG STOP TALKING ABOUT ME!!!!!

Flame this flame that!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Because 10 people out of 500k believe flaming is cool and nothing should be changed doesnt mean there isnt a lot more people that actually would prefer if rules were enforced more often. This is a marijuana community with more immature people than 4chan, its disgusting.


Really? I will have you know more than 10 people think I am cool.

And 4chan is 1 billion times more spammy then rollitup.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> This I know. This is why I'm in hot water. Go to the staff forum and read up on me. Oh wait, you can't go there. My bad.


What's this mean ?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's this mean ?


It means I have access to the staff section GWN.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2013)

How is that possible ?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How is that possible ?


Don't worry about all that. Just know, I see what you mods are talking about.


----------



## cobra28widow (Feb 8, 2013)

lol its the internet mofos


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2013)

cobra28widow said:


> lol its the internet mofos


420'th post.
Congrats on a cool milestone.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Everything being said goes all across these forums, staff love to hide In their own forums and bitch about individual users, like a childs playground.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> So...this is all Rollies fault then?


No it's still your fault for gettin your panties in a twist about the way this forum is. Quit fucking crying about it you baby.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> No it's still your fault for gettin your panties in a twist about the way this forum is. Quit fucking crying about it you baby.


Get outta here dude, your another example of whats wrong. Ignorant people flaming when its not necessary.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Get outta here dude, your another example of whats wrong. Ignorant people flaming when its not necessary.


Give it up. Log off, delete your cookies, and go to another forum. 

You are not going to accomplish anything by bitching and moaning in here. Adjust to your surroundings or move somewhere more comfortable. 

That's just the way it is.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Give it up. Log off, delete your cookies, and go to another forum.
> 
> You are not going to accomplish anything by bitching and moaning in here. Adjust to your surroundings or move somewhere more comfortable.
> 
> That's just the way it is.


Lol, I have no idea still why people are against this, im trying to help these forums, nothing else... obviously the people that are against it are to blame. Why the fuck cant these forums be a nice place? Why????? Tell me, please fucking tell me, idc if mods get demoted or somebody gets promoted, I just want people to get along and instead of argueing we can help eachother. If people are against trying to make the forums a nicer place why dont you leave? Riu is a pretty cool forum but I dont and others dont need to deal with the flame.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Lol, I have no idea still why people are against this, im trying to help these forums, nothing else... obviously the people that are against it are to blame. Why the fuck cant these forums be a nice place? Why????? Tell me, please fucking tell me, idc if mods get demoted or somebody gets promoted, I just want people to get along and instead of argueing we can help eachother. If people are against trying to make the forums a nicer place why dont you leave? Riu is a pretty cool forum but I dont and others dont need to deal with the flame.


Bro, you just need to realize a percentage of people hop onto the webz & enjoy trolling and or arguing.
It happens - I don't like it any more than you do, but its their decision, not mine.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bro, you just need to realize a percentage of people hop onto the webz & enjoy trolling and or arguing.
> It happens - I don't like it any more than you do, but its their decision, not mine.


This can be controlled on a better level though, this is what im hoping for.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 8, 2013)

this is what i tried explaining in the other thread sicility.. they used to ban members here left and right, only for them to return moments later under a new user name, only this time they have a hard on for more then likely a mod or another member whom ended up getting them banned to begin with..
it's all too easy for someone to start a new email addy and use say an ip blocker and come back under a new name, so now they let members stay longer imo and simply try and edit / delete any / all offending posts made by that member, and often times will tell that member via pm that they're getting out of hand and to take a chill pill..
often times that's enough to knock some sense into the member, sometimes it's not.. what would you suggest on top of this to be done?


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> this is what i tried explaining in the other thread sicility.. they used to ban members here left and right, only for them to return moments later under a new user name, only this time they have a hard on for more then likely a mod or another member whom ended up getting them banned to begin with..
> it's all too easy for someone to start a new email addy and use say an ip blocker and come back under a new name, so now they let members stay longer imo and simply try and edit / delete any / all offending posts made by that member, and often times will tell that member via pm that they're getting out of hand and to take a chill pill..
> often times that's enough to knock some sense into the member, sometimes it's not.. what would you suggest on top of this to be done?


More active staff overall, I have heard what you are saying before and I totally understand, but what im trying to get across to people is its still not enough, flame continues in threads and the ppsts dont get removed, im am only 1 person and I m trying to get others with suggestions to this to post and help us all out, I cant be the only one coming up with solutions, we need to come together to help figure this problem out, obviously not enough people are posting but that doesnt mean the thread needs to be closed, there is still a lot of people who havent said there 2 cents on the matter, instead of us all fighting about this we need to figure better solutions, there are ways out there to help I just cant be the only one trying to come up with solutions, the community needs to discuss this.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 8, 2013)

i for one appreciate when any member cares enough about the site to want to better things siclity, so my hat's off to you m8.. 

but as far as un-active mods, i am pretty sure that potroast has a time limit as to how long he'll keep a mod a mod if they haven't logged on in x amount of days.. i'm not positive on this, but i'm pretty sure i've seen a few people who were mods get un-modded due to inactivity..
i know that i for one spend a lot of time on here atm, but i have my reasons for doing so, mainly being laid off atm.. i know if i were working, i'd more then likely be spending 12 hours at work and much less time here.. i'm sure this is the case with each and every mod.. we all can only do as much as we can, and i'm sure everyone of us spends as much time on here as their days (lives) will allow them to do so..


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i for one appreciate when any member cares enough about the site to want to better things siclity, so my hat's off to you m8..
> 
> but as far as un-active mods, i am pretty sure that potroast has a time limit as to how long he'll keep a mod a mod if they haven't logged on in x amount of days.. i'm not positive on this, but i'm pretty sure i've seen a few people who were mods get un-modded due to inactivity..
> i know that i for one spend a lot of time on here atm, but i have my reasons for doing so, mainly being laid off atm.. i know if i were working, i'd more then likely be spending 12 hours at work and much less time here.. i'm sure this is the case with each and every mod.. we all can only do as much as we can, and i'm sure everyone of us spends as much time on here as their days (lives) will allow them to do so..


I appreciate what your saying a lot so thanks, I just would like to have this thread open so we can over time get people to suggest ideas on how to make these forums a better place overall. This isnt a problem that can be fixed quick, its going to take time and peoples insight to the problem. Thanks again, and I hope people understand this isnt something that should be shrugged off and then them saying to man up, we can over time come up with ideas to help these forums overall and I hope everyone can understand this.


----------



## Figong (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Lol, I have no idea still why people are against this, im trying to help these forums, nothing else... obviously the people that are against it are to blame. Why the fuck cant these forums be a nice place? Why????? Tell me, please fucking tell me, idc if mods get demoted or somebody gets promoted, I just want people to get along and instead of argueing we can help eachother. If people are against trying to make the forums a nicer place why dont you leave? Riu is a pretty cool forum but I dont and others dont need to deal with the flame.


I am not against 'this' in general, or anything you've posted.. but as a tip, you may not want to start off an initial serious post as a hostage-type situation. I could cite from FBI criminal psych journals as examples, but it'd be easier to just say this: The use of "IP ban me or tell me what went wrong" starts off on a hostile tone - those words alone are saying "I will get what I want, or you can hang me".. There's no possible way that those words could be misunderstood for anything else. That said, many would take that to have a tone that's carrying massive attitude with it, and very well could respond negatively when all you're looking for is a sane or semi-sane answer to what had happened. Word choices make all the difference when the only 'tone' anything you type carries is caps lock, or not. 

My .02


----------



## Silicity (Feb 8, 2013)

Figong said:


> I am not against 'this' in general, or anything you've posted.. but as a tip, you may not want to start off an initial serious post as a hostage-type situation. I could cite from FBI criminal psych journals as examples, but it'd be easier to just say this: The use of "IP ban me or tell me what went wrong" starts off on a hostile tone - those words alone are saying "I will get what I want, or you can hang me".. There's no possible way that those words could be misunderstood for anything else. That said, many would take that to have a tone that's carrying massive attitude with it, and very well could respond negatively when all you're looking for is a sane or semi-sane answer to what had happened. Word choices make all the difference when the only 'tone' anything you type carries is caps lock, or not.
> 
> My .02


And I totally understand, my last thread was closed and thats why I started this one, if the other thread could be reopened and this one merged then a lot of information could be shown and we could all discuss it there. This thread was mostly started due to me being treated like shit from potroast and it eventually turned into what I was hoping thenother thread would become. Once again thank you so much for posting, its just how the thread turned it.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 8, 2013)

This isn't Tienanmen Square. 

Step aside.


----------



## cobra28widow (Feb 8, 2013)

*I thought this was a whites only thread.*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2013)

Its a logic thread.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> No it's still your fault for gettin your panties in a twist about the way this forum is. Quit fucking crying about it you baby.


Quit bitching about my bitching, baby.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> * That's just the way it is *.



Things will never be the same...


Seriously tho, just delete the rule.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> this is what i tried explaining in the other thread sicility.. they used to ban members here left and right, only for them to return moments later under a new user name, only this time they have a hard on for more then likely a mod or another member whom ended up getting them banned to begin with..
> it's all too easy for someone to start a new email addy and use say an ip blocker and come back under a new name, so now they let members stay longer imo and simply try and edit / delete any / all offending posts made by that member, and often times will tell that member via pm that they're getting out of hand and to take a chill pill..
> often times that's enough to knock some sense into the member, sometimes it's not.. what would you suggest on top of this to be done?


Holy shit, a mod who knows how to answer this, THANK YOU Racer!

See now this is an acceptable answer. It makes sense, this forum is pretty huge and active that the % of the trolls is always gonna be around because of a majority of them can just change their IP. On a forum that isn't so active, it's much easier to ban flamers and trolls because it's easier to focus on just a few. So there was a time when they banned people for this, but like you said, there's really no point, hence the closing threads and deleted posts.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 8, 2013)

cobra28widow said:


> *I thought this was a whites only thread.*


[video=youtube;MwTZoyfF68E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwTZoyfF68E[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Silicity said:


> More active staff overall, I have heard what you are saying before and I totally understand, but what im trying to get across to people is its still not enough, flame continues in threads and the ppsts dont get removed, im am only 1 person and I m trying to get others with suggestions to this to post and help us all out, I cant be the only one coming up with solutions, we need to come together to help figure this problem out, obviously not enough people are posting but that doesnt mean the thread needs to be closed, there is still a lot of people who havent said there 2 cents on the matter, instead of us all fighting about this we need to figure better solutions, there are ways out there to help I just cant be the only one trying to come up with solutions, the community needs to discuss this.


More mods could help, but I think in this case, it may be easier to just ignore people. I could care less about people trying to flame me, just shows their anger issues, I just wanted an answer. Should have been much simpler to answer than what I went thru with Dr. lol.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

This thread is closed, you are all banned.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

There was a thread a while back that mentioned a block feature that could be used for the original thread poster to block members who troll their threads from participating on the thread in question. That makes perfect sence to me because it would virtually eliminate harassment and unwanted additions from a thread going in the intended direction. Unfortunately its not possible with the current operating system. 
Its true that there are members that get out of hand from time to time but just like people have been saying, grow some rhino skin. If you are not giving sound advice you will be found, and im glad it happens. When i have a problem or question i search the archives for intellegent answers. Without occational flaming, advice from members like bmeat would just have to be accepted and those type of members would never learn to keep their mouths shut. Flaming also causes those members to get their ducks in a row before spouting off in the future. Even bmeat has been making more sence as of late and i believe it is due to the flaming hes been getting forcing him to educate himself because he wants to be here. That kids got some thick skin and the whiny bitches can take a page out of his book and suck it up. If you dont like being flamed, try harder or GTFO.
I think the original poster said somthing of trying to get a job as a moderator. I think that your chances are pretty slim if you think that RIU should be sunshine and lollipops. What we do hasnt always been as accepted as it is these days. Our craft has been taught by some pretty bad ass mother fuckers with diesel running through their veins and hearts as black as coal. Its a sad truth but truth none the less, deal with it. Racers right when he added that theres lots of trolling, angry, insulting members that are part of the community. Thats life, thats our community, to ban someone that has so much knowledge to give, over a couple of insults seems pointless to me also. Thats probably why you didnt get the mod job, acting like a princess. By the sounds of things you cant let things go and if thats how you roll then youd be banning people all the time and that would make you a bad mod. 
Every action has a reaction and if you piss someone off they may bite back, or not, thats the chance you take playing this game. Theres not always a mod around when you need one. They dont get paid, this is a reality that costs a couple people daily some hurt feelings. Theres enough threads that if someone calls you a name or says fuck you one too many times you can just change the channel. Dont blame the mods because of your inability to turn your computer off


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

it was a decent read, i suppose.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> There was a thread a while back that mentioned a block feature that could be used for the original thread poster to block members who troll their threads from participating on the thread in question. That makes perfect sence to me because it would virtually eliminate harassment and unwanted additions from a thread going in the intended direction. Unfortunately its not possible with the current operating system.
> Its true that there are members that get out of hand from time to time but just like people have been saying, grow some rhino skin. If you are not giving sound advice you will be found, and im glad it happens. When i have a problem or question i search the archives for intellegent answers. Without occational flaming, advice from members like bmeat would just have to be accepted and those type of members would never learn to keep their mouths shut. Flaming also causes those members to get their ducks in a row before spouting off in the future. Even bmeat has been making more sence as of late and i believe it is due to the flaming hes been getting forcing him to educate himself because he wants to be here. That kids got some thick skin and the whiny bitches can take a page out of his book and suck it up. If you dont like being flamed, try harder or GTFO.
> I think the original poster said somthing of trying to get a job as a moderator. I think that your chances are pretty slim if you think that RIU should be sunshine and lollipops. What we do hasnt always been as accepted as it is these days. Our craft has been taught by some pretty bad ass mother fuckers with diesel running through their veins and hearts as black as coal. Its a sad truth but truth none the less, deal with it. Racers right when he added that theres lots of trolling, angry, insulting members that are part of the community. Thats life, thats our community, to ban someone that has so much knowledge to give, over a couple of insults seems pointless to me also. Thats probably why you didnt get the mod job, acting like a princess. By the sounds of things you cant let things go and if thats how you roll then youd be banning people all the time and that would make you a bad mod.
> Every action has a reaction and if you piss someone off they may bite back, or not, thats the chance you take playing this game. Theres not always a mod around when you need one. They dont get paid, this is a reality that costs a couple people daily some hurt feelings. Theres enough threads that if someone calls you a name or says fuck you one too many times you can just change the channel. Dont blame the mods because of your inability to turn your computer off


Not trying to be staff, would turn the position down anyways. Not going to comment further as my other posts have it covered.


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Thought about it for a couple minutes, my thread was closed for no reason, I had a lot of information that would actually help staff overall, wasnt flaming and if it was taken as flame then these forums are a lost cause. I post a suggestion and there was much left unsaid and it got closed for no reason, suggestion wasnt over and I was within the rules to state what I said.
> 
> If theres no valid explanation and staff feels if that my post was a joke, please ip ban me. I try and help and It gets shunned and staff once again turns a blind eye.


mods are getting crazy these days and deleting threads left and right. its really become quite a big issue in the last few weeks. ive made several comments myself about it. just because people are arguing about something they feel the need to either close and or delete the thread completely rather than MODERATE the thread like they are supposed to. they should come in and at least ask people to stop arguing first but they are getting lazy and just deleting whole threads so they dont have to deal with it...


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Havent noticed It that much drolove but much appreciated, should be discussed and thought about, thanks for the suggestion. Also thanks for the "block" method, it sounds like a nice feature, now how could we incorporate it into what there is now?


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Havent noticed It that much drolove but much appreciated, should be discussed and thought about, thanks for the suggestion. Also thanks for the "block" method, it sounds like a nice feature, now how could we incorporate it into what there is now?


ya ive seen at least 5 thread just disappear just this week. they dont understand we might be loosing useful information.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> ya ive seen at least 5 thread just disappear just this week. they dont understand we might be loosing useful information.


I've had about 30 posts removed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I've had about 30 posts removed.


lol, you're nowhere near my posts removed.

come back when you've had your rep cut in half 5 or 6 times by a vengeful rolli/PR.

by the way, i earned it every time.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, you're nowhere near my posts removed.
> 
> come back when you've had your rep cut in half 5 or 6 times by a vengeful rolli/PR.
> 
> by the way, i earned it every time.


1. That statement is true.
2. I'm at rep cut #1 now. Give it time.
3. Same here.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Honestly I never had problems with you, you actually made attempts at your job but it doesnt take away from the fact you are exactly what im talking about. You have been very ignorant overall and are just continuing to prove some of what ive said.
> 
> EDIT, this thread is turning into exactly what Im talking about, least I dont have to go far now to show some examples.


So when you say that you wanted a mod job here that was just a lie? Or have you prioritys just changed? Or is this whole acting out against RIU just because you didnt get a mod job and your angry about it?

The block feature would be nice, i think the person who originally posts the thread should be the only one who could use it. But seriously, if you dont want to be flamed, make your own thread and stay off other peoples. If you have a few followers they will always help you get rid of trolls and dont be blind to the fact that the mods do try and moderate when they can. Like i said before, if you dont like what someone says to you, just turn off the computer. Im the furthest thing from a troll, i almost never insult anyone on RIU and i would also like it to be more sunshine and lolliepops but i also really like the fact that i can tell some one that i think theyre a total fucking moron and not get banned. At least the other readers of the thread can tell how much shit is being spewed at the time


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

i dont keep track of my posts or rep too much but im sure ive lost some as well.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> So when you say that you wanted a mod job here that was just a lie? Or have you prioritys just changed? Or is this whole acting out against RIU just because you didnt get a mod job and your angry about it?
> 
> The block feature would be nice, i think the person who originally posts the thread should be the only one who could use it. But seriously, if you dont want to be flamed, make your own thread and stay off other peoples. If you have a few followers they will always help you get rid of trolls and dont be blind to the fact that the mods do try and moderate when they can. Like i said before, if you dont like what someone says to you, just turn off the computer. Im the furthest thing from a troll, i almost never insult anyone on RIU and i would also like it to be more sunshine and lolliepops but i also really like the fact that i can tell some one that i think theyre a total fucking moron and not get banned. At least the other readers of the thread can tell how much shit is being spewed at the time


I completely agree.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> So when you say that you wanted a mod job here that was just a lie? Or have you prioritys just changed? Or is this whole acting out against RIU just because you didnt get a mod job and your angry about it?
> 
> The block feature would be nice, i think the person who originally posts the thread should be the only one who could use it. But seriously, if you dont want to be flamed, make your own thread and stay off other peoples. If you have a few followers they will always help you get rid of trolls and dont be blind to the fact that the mods do try and moderate when they can. Like i said before, if you dont like what someone says to you, just turn off the computer. Im the furthest thing from a troll, i almost never insult anyone on RIU and i would also like it to be more sunshine and lolliepops but i also really like the fact that i can tell some one that i think theyre a total fucking moron and not get banned. At least the other readers of the thread can tell how much shit is being spewed at the time


No ninja, he's just calling a spade a spade and wants more moderators to step up their level of professionalism, clean up the board, and maintain a better atmosphere for growing and not trolling.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> No ninja, he's just calling a spade a spade and wants more moderators to step up their level of professionalism, clean up the board, and maintain a better atmosphere for growing and not trolling.


Granted ive only been around for a short time, ive never seen a thread with a grow happening get out of hand. The only places that there is some good fighting going on is politics and good luck calming that down lol, its the nature of the beast. Skinflappys dank dank thread is the only exception but that attention whore encourages the attention so it doesnt count. Grow threads seem to go fine, its the other threads where people just speak theur minds that usually have problems, or when someone plays misinformation. IMPO


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

Politics will always have people with differences in opinions. For sure!


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

lol the shit politics can stir up...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Granted ive only been around for a short time, ive never seen a thread with a grow happening get out of hand. The only places that there is some good fighting going on is politics and good luck calming that down lol, its the nature of the beast. Skinflappys dank dank thread is the only exception but that attention whore encourages the attention so it doesnt count. Grow threads seem to go fine, its the other threads where people just speak theur minds that usually have problems, or when someone plays misinformation. IMPO


so true.

one of my boundaries (that rolli/PR didn't have to beat into me) is to not troll others' grow threads.

that never stopped some folks from trolling my grow thread, but it all gets cleaned up eventually.

this site is fine, the results speak for themselves. RIU is not broken, so why try to "fix" it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

and yes, politics is an oddly different beast. back when i used to mod that section, our normal mod discussions went something like: "i don't want to clean all this up" or "i don't want to merge those 17 threads".

so normally, we just left shit alone and it cooled down eventually.

hell, i even left up a whole bunch of posts with people calling me a pedo and a snitch, and this was back when i used to post with some iota of decorum.

politics is politics, enter at your own risk. you will get torn apart, and that's half the fun.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so true.
> 
> one of my boundaries (that rolli/PR didn't have to beat into me) is to not troll others' grow threads.
> 
> ...


Im actually surprised that nobody has flamed up the original poster yet and called him a little pussy and told him to quit being a bitch. It appears that he had a thread closed and now hes trying to mayrtr himself. If hes trying to envoke a negetive response from readers then his self pitty should accomplish that eventually. Probably has to do with the fact that the MODS are watching this thread, ironic isnt it OP  Im sure that there could be ways out there to make riu better but if thats really the intention of this then i think that it could be better researched under a less pathetic title. Spade


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im actually surprised that nobody has flamed up the original poster yet and called him a little pussy and told him to quit being a bitch. It appears that he had a thread closed and now hes trying to mayrtr himself. If hes trying to envoke a negetive response from readers then his self pitty should accomplish that eventually. Probably has to do with the fact that the MODS are watching this thread, ironic isnt it OP  Im sure that there could be ways out there to make riu better but if thats really the intention of this then i think that it could be better researched under a less pathetic title. Spade


+rep for calling it how you see it.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im actually surprised that nobody has flamed up the original poster yet and called him a little pussy and told him to quit being a bitch. It appears that he had a thread closed and now hes trying to mayrtr himself. If hes trying to envoke a negetive response from readers then his self pitty should accomplish that eventually. Probably has to do with the fact that the MODS are watching this thread, ironic isnt it OP  Im sure that there could be ways out there to make riu better but if thats really the intention of this then i think that it could be better researched under a less pathetic title. Spade


Straight forward, quite hilarious, all wrong though. Please step aside before somebody dick slaps you.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Straight forward, quite hilarious, all wrong though. Please step aside before somebody dick slaps you.


um im actually pretty sure that theres a bunch of people that would agree with me bud. Sorry that i hurt your feelings but i can tell by your response that i hit a nerve somewhere. Is this what youve been battling? People calling you out for saying things you havent thought out? your obviously doing somthing to make people angry, wouldnt that make you the target of your own idealistic form of RIU?......dick slap lol can you fit yours into a hole thats in your computer? lol internet tough guy huh...reported, just kidding dick slapper


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im actually surprised that nobody has flamed up the original poster yet and called him a little pussy and told him to quit being a bitch. It appears that he had a thread closed and now hes trying to mayrtr himself. If hes trying to envoke a negetive response from readers then his self pitty should accomplish that eventually. Probably has to do with the fact that the MODS are watching this thread, ironic isnt it OP  Im sure that there could be ways out there to make riu better but if thats really the intention of this then i think that it could be better researched under a less pathetic title. Spade


Check post #18


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Check post #18


I cant belive i missed this lmao, Omg this is so accurate, temper tantrum commmming.....


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> um im actually pretty sure that theres a bunch of people that would agree with me bud. Sorry that i hurt your feelings but i can tell by your response that i hit a nerve somewhere. Is this what youve been battling? People calling you out for saying things you havent thought out? your obviously doing somthing to make people angry, wouldnt that make you the target of your own idealistic form of RIU?......dick slap lol can you fit yours into a hole thats in your computer? lol internet tough guy huh...reported, just kidding dick slapper


Your to funny, another person that should be added to the ban list. If you come up with better rules what do you thinks gonna happen? 90% of the forums members gonna run off? No, and im only seeing a couple people against, how can a few people dictate how the forums flame Is dealt with? Lol? This topic needs to be open for discussion for a long time to see how the forums feel and not a couple people who say man up, it just makes me laugh at you guys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2013)

I feel like you are treating the forums like a business. Instead of treating it like a forum.

Who made you project manager?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2013)

Also, ninjabowler is a good source of info for newbies and friends. To ban him because he doesn't agree with you is just plain dumb.

Go play CEO somewhere else.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Also, ninjabowler is a good source of info for newbies and friends. To ban him because he doesn't agree with you is just plain dumb.
> Go play CEO somewhere else.



Lol, Donald Trump ~ You're Fired ! ~
Ninja ~How about screw you instead ~


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Lol, please quit playing internet psychologist when all your info is wrong. Done replying to you as your part of the problem not the solution. Feel free to keep bitching about trying to make this a better place.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> ... Feel free to keep bitching about trying to make this a better place.



Oooh! That is sig-worthy.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Oooh! That is sig-worthy.


Is It possible we could have the other thread reopened for discussion? It is a topic that can be discussed and overall it could let staff know how members feel about this.


----------



## Kronika (Feb 9, 2013)

When I first joined RIU, I kept to the grow sections - most people were pleasant and helpful. Then I started splashing around in T&T and I admit, the waters can get a bit choppy, but it's all in good fun for the most part. I dipped my toe into the Politics section and quickly realized that was not the place for me. It took some trial and error but I found the sections, and members, I was most comfortable with. 

There are other forums and they're not all built the same. The one I spend the most time on now *is* all rainbows and lollipops, but you know, there have been a couple of people complain that it is *too* nice over there. It just goes to show that you really cannot please everyone all the time.

I guess what I'm saying is that rather than join a forum and expect it to conform to you, perhaps you should find one that suits you to begin with. Trying to change the atmosphere of any forum, especially one as large as RIU, is pointless. Deal with it or bust out, yanno?

As for trolls and flamers - ignore them. They are looking for a reaction and if you don't give it to them they will become bored and wander away in search of easier prey. 

Sorry for all the water analogies, btw. It's almost spring and I'm in serious need of some beach time.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Kronika said:


> When I first joined RIU, I kept to the grow sections - most people were pleasant and helpful. Then I started splashing around in T&T and I admit, the waters can get a bit choppy, but it's all in good fun for the most part. I dipped my toe into the Politics section and quickly realized that was not the place for me. It took some trial and error but I found the sections, and members, I was most comfortable with.
> 
> There are other forums and they're not all built the same. The one I spend the most time on now *is* all rainbows and lollipops, but you know, there have been a couple of people complain that it is *too* nice over there. It just goes to show that you really cannot please everyone all the time.
> 
> ...



Good post, good information. I am not trying to do a complete overhau, and make it a communist forums to where were all butt buddies, I see staff acting very immature to people and partake in flame, itd be nice if they were told to chill out atleast and like krondizzle says some staff wont let things go and they'll have a vendetta for that person. The worser people that keep posting terrible shit over and over to even staff can be controlled a little better, not saying person to person but I see staff instead of deleting posts and such they will partake in the flame and it just keeps instigating and quite a few threads always go off course. We could have more active staff, there are people suitable for the position and I understand our admins are busy but over time if we could have fresh staff that are more active, possibly give them a trial period for a few months or whatever amount, and if they had proven suitable to the upper staff they might be able to get banning power of say that person from either the forums or that specific section. Theres a lot we can do and not have the forums be totally communist.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Lol, please quit playing internet psychologist when all your info is wrong. Done replying to you as your part of the problem not the solution. Feel free to keep bitching about trying to make this a better place.


Just as you say you don't see many people disagreeing with you, I don't see many people waving the protest sign along side you.


----------



## Diablos (Feb 9, 2013)

i reopened the thread ONLY because i had somethign very useful to contribute, i have an IT background and i regulary build robots and circuits, Im trying to code Arduino as we speak so my robot stop attacking my partner, Trying to build a proximity security robot with a taser on it. Videos will come.

But obviously i know my shit, could someone PM me, i have the perfect module for you guys to install, to stop all this trolling and flaming nonsense.

I moderater 4 other forums and admin 1.

https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/623386-re-better-staff-mods-started.html

@flaming pie, you said what you needed to say. leave Silicity be, hes trying to offer a suggestion which will be fruitful. If your are a moderator, i withdraw my statement, if not. go die in a hole.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Good post, good information. I am not trying to do a complete overhau, and make it a communist forums to where were all butt buddies, I see staff acting very immature to people and partake in flame, itd be nice if they were told to chill out atleast and like krondizzle says some staff wont let things go and they'll have a vendetta for that person. The worser people that keep posting terrible shit over and over to even staff can be controlled a little better, not saying person to person but I see staff instead of deleting posts and such they will partake in the flame and it just keeps instigating and quite a few threads always go off course. We could have more active staff, there are people suitable for the position and I understand our admins are busy but over time if we could have fresh staff that are more active, possibly give them a trial period for a few months or whatever amount, and if they had proven suitable to the upper staff they might be able to get banning power of say that person from either the forums or that specific section. Theres a lot we can do and not have the forums be totally communist.


Alright bud, heres the thing, when you call staff immature and you just told me you want to dick slap my face your kinda contradicting yourself. I dont have an issue with you, I read your thread and to me it seemed that you have good intentions. I approve.
The thing that I dont like about it is the way youve presented your case. Kinda like your disguising bashing the mods of this site while making it look as if your doing the site a favour. If youd like to change somthing then work with the mods, not against them. Theres gotta be one that still likes you or you have some type of open lines of communication with. If you dont like somthing you have every right to start a poll, start a thread, PM with people and work twards a goal. Its not going to get closed if its respectfull and ment to gather info and share ideas on the betterment of our website. theres no communist shit going on. Basiclly if your trying to rub mods the wrong way they have the power to say fuck you bro. If you were doing this kinda shit at a job, insulting your boss behind his back while at the office hed fire your stupid ass too...wouldnt he? 
I dont understand why this power to ban is so important to you, theres mods out there that have that power already and just because they have it doesnt mean that someone should be 86ed everyday or somthing to keep the sheep in a row. I told you before and others have as well just in this thread, if you dont like what someones saying theres other threads, ignore the person, move on, its no big deal. if they keep harrasing you report them, follow up, do what you have too. The mods will keep the bad man away, thats what they do. Kron got bitchslapped the other day, you see his location? "On thin ice" He keeps up what hes doing hes been warned. His fate is in his hands. Maybe he pissed off someone today but tommorow hell give some advice that might save someones harvest. GWN flamed me up pretty good (it was funny) and then a month later he helped me out by doing some mod work for me. He cleared up the issue I was having and made my day. It took me like five seconds to find an online mod and all I had to do was ask for help in a polite manner and it was taken care of.
Maybe you just need to have a little break and think about things a bit and chill out. Im not seeing the problems your talking about so maybe its just that your attracting them right now. untill then im going to post some pics and help some kids and give a shout out to all the guys and girls on here doing the same.....HOLLA HOLLA RIU !!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

Diablos said:


> i reopened the thread ONLY because i had somethign very useful to contribute, i have an IT background and i regulary build robots and circuits, Im trying to code Arduino as we speak so my robot stop attacking my partner, Trying to build a proximity security robot with a taser on it. Videos will come.
> 
> But obviously i know my shit, could someone PM me, i have the perfect module for you guys to install, to stop all this trolling and flaming nonsense.
> 
> ...


you must have gone to the same school of insults that silicity did, " go die in a hole " ??? right up there with " dick slap ". Is that any fay to talk to a lady bud? Do us a favor and watch your mouth untill you find out who your talking to or go back to the form you came from. Dueces


----------



## Diablos (Feb 9, 2013)

Look, i support Silicity's point, just not his method of delivery.

I know he is referring to the NEWBIE and PLANT PROBLEMS sections, i asked for help in regards to PH levels, the thread blew out to over 300 posts, of which 250+ where a flame war, Now how the fuck does a thread get to 250+ flames in under 48 hours WITHOUT getting the attention of mods? 

Now alot of people got bitch slapped for doing so, i went off my rocket, asked obnoxiously that rude ignorant people keep there unproductive opions to themselves (in more colourful language than that), I was kindly messaged by a moderator and informed the thread would be closed, perpertrators would be repremanded, and was kindly asked to refrain from trying to control MY THREADS, and to implement the report button.

If you give the moderators a bit of respect, they will help you.

Although, i must admit, there are a few dipshits who continually post retarded down syndrome verbal diarrhea, the best we can do is hand them the "dribble bucket to catch that shit"...

I do not have a problem clicking the report button when something is beyond fun and jest. Use your common sense guys, If someone posts something stupid, ignore it, pretend it was written, and respond to the post above it.

Its like children, stop enabling the stupidity by entertaining it, and it will stop. If it doesnt, blame the parents, monkey see, monkey doo. eh bmeat?



Ninjabowler said:


> you must have gone to the same school of insults that silicity did, " go die in a hole " ??? right up there with " dick slap ". Is that any fay to talk to a lady bud? Do us a favor and watch your mouth untill you find out who your talking to or go back to the form you came from. Dueces


I respect you, ive seen you around, i dont get involved in your shit, it was my personal opinion after watching flaming pie attack someone who SITS IN THE NEWBIE AREA EVERYDAY HELPING PEOPLE GROW, Silicity's threads and posts are consistently trolled and pulled off topic by people whom seem to think that the Newbie area is a cafe... It is not a "sit around a post farm cafe".

I am sincerly sorry i did not take the time to review flaming pies reputation around here, It is why i added a "withdraw clause" to my statement. If you say to me i should listen to you and flaming pie, and not Silicity, then i need to heed that statement, as you and flaming pie obviously have been on this SPECIFIC forum alot longer than me, and probobly know more about weed then i as well.

In Australia, "go die in a hole", simply translates to, "POQ", or "piss of quietly", It is a kind way of saying "back the fuck off a little, your getting to intense"

As a rural australian, im quite versed at insults, i just choose not to use them.

Silicity has helped me alot, actually, hes the ONLY person who has taken the time to properly explain things to me in the newbie section.

Again, like i said in my earlier post, i do not know who flaming pie is, i know who ninja bowler is because in someones signiture, you typed something "im crying now, but not emotionally, its like i dont know", guess you were tripping on some good shit, that quote is still fresh in my mind.

So excuse me for commenting.

God your comment has boiled my blood ninjabowler. Do you really think women need special treatment? This is the type of behaviour that actually PROMOTES unequity between genders. As you are well aware i have withdrawn my statement, sent you and flaming pie a quick apology. But geez man, women just want to be treated the same as men, i bet $20, if flaming pie was a guy, your reply would have been less hostile, reinforcing my point.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

I see this has turned a lot into about me, the thread changes direction and I comment, im entitled to my opinion and like I said I know im at fault and I am not against getting infracted if staff seems fit. There is a problem in which I am saying, of course it varies day by day but I still am seeing flame in the help sections and such, and there is even posts dating back a couple days and the thread continue to get larger. How can this go unnoticed? I am not trying to be the staffs friend, im not here for a title and to be respected, I dont give a fuck about anything but helping, toke n talk has some funny threads and all but I dont post in there anymore, go check where I post I am here to help people and not expecting anything in return, theres nothing wrong with trying to make this a friendlier place, I didnt mean its a communist forum now, what I meant was im not looking for there to be crazy strict rules so they can force kindness in people. Riu stated debates are allowed but to keep it mature which is obviously rarely the case in sections like the help section, it turns into "im smarter and a better grower, fuck you", diablos posted an idea that is suitable and with that this thread could be closed.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Also i started this thread in hope of figuring out why I was flamed and why the other thread was closed, I was not expecting this thread to turn into what it is now, I was hoping we could have a reasonable discussion In the other one.

Also I dont flame based on gender, your another person made of water and thats how im going to treat you, if I feel like saying something its not biased.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> I see this has turned a lot into about me, the thread changes direction and I comment, im entitled to my opinion and like I said I know im at fault and I am not against getting infracted if staff seems fit. There is a problem in which I am saying, of course it varies day by day but I still am seeing flame in the help sections and such, and there is even posts dating back a couple days and the thread continue to get larger. How can this go unnoticed? I am not trying to be the staffs friend, im not here for a title and to be respected, I dont give a fuck about anything but helping, toke n talk has some funny threads and all but I dont post in there anymore, go check where I post I am here to help people and not expecting anything in return, theres nothing wrong with trying to make this a friendlier place, I didnt mean its a communist forum now, what I meant was im not looking for there to be crazy strict rules so they can force kindness in people. Riu stated debates are allowed but to keep it mature which is obviously rarely the case in sections like the help section, it turns into "im smarter and a better grower, fuck you", diablos posted an idea that is suitable and with that this thread could be closed.


Just an observation, i actually find that the most heated debates shed the most light on good methods and controversial topics. If you can push someone sometimes that push starts a chain of events that will shine the brighest light on the topic. Usually the guy doing the flaming has the most info on said topic and the flamee is dead wrong. Flame on you flaming diamonds


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Just an observation, i actually find that the most heated debates shed the most light on good methods and controversial topics. If you can push someone sometimes that push starts a chain of events that will shine the brighest light on the topic. Usually the guy doing the flaming has the most info on said topic and the flamee is dead wrong. Flame on you flaming diamonds


Debatable, not only members use these forums and a lot of people dont know whos who also and its just filling these forums with wrong information, I see on google search a lot of viewed and replied threads to where theres just a ton of shitty information. Ive also noticed more shitty info from all sides and when these topics arise I just steer clear, im not saying that there isnt people with valuable info being posted but these types of threads just get filled so fast that it turns annoying to scan through the pages attempting to look for the correct answer.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Debatable, not only members use these forums and a lot of people dont know whos who also and its just filling these forums with wrong information, I see on google search a lot of viewed and replied threads to where theres just a ton of shitty information. Ive also noticed more shitty info from all sides and when these topics arise I just steer clear, im not saying that there isnt people with valuable info being posted but these types of threads just get filled so fast that it turns annoying to scan through the pages attempting to look for the correct answer.


I do it all the time, just today i rolled through four threads that were posted on spider mites. Read some good info and whipped up a batch of some natural mite spray for a lady grower that i know. We sprayed this expiremental mixture all over her plants together and well know if the mix works in a couple of days. If topics cause arguements and you dont have good info then it is a good idea to steer clear regardless. Sometimes if i want to know why someone thinks a certain way ill just fuck with them a bit, theyll tell you what you want to know lol Nobody likes to be told that theyre wrong and theyll find you the info your too lazy to research youself if your good


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

I dont have much else to say ninja besides that what im trying to get across isnt going to hurt how information is brought about, I believe that if the flame was cleaned up it does nothing but make it a better place overall and not take away from information being posted. Good information can be posted and people can have a mature debate on its legitimacy without flame worth pages, overall im trying to help be able to have things cleaned up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2013)

@diablos 

I understand people react to things. I don't take offense to what you said. I do wish however, that you would take a look at Silicity's posts in his original thread that got closed.

A moderator was the first to respond to Silicity's thread and was instantly attacked as being "unprofessional" and was basically told youre not trying hard enough.

That is very rude. And it got worse. I invite you to read the thread. https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/622676-better-staff-rules-enforced.html

Also, feel free to check my profile at any time to view my posts. There is an option at the top of the feed on my profile (right next to "all" ) that will allow you to see only my posts. You can also view my post areas if you want.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> @diablos
> 
> I understand people react to things. I don't take offense to what you said. I do wish however, that you would take a look at Silicity's posts in his original thread that got closed.
> 
> ...


Lol quit trying to take away from the topic at hand, there is a problem and your being oblivious to it. Also you seem to have no idea what your talking about to diablo, please take a step back and reevaluate what your trying to say. See my posts only? What does that have to do with anything? Staff cant just click everyones name and see what they did wrong from there profile only, hes suggesting a filter that searches for flame by a few words and then lists it and shows who said what, saving so much time compared to what your saying.


----------



## Kronika (Feb 9, 2013)

I think a little self-examination is in order here.

Just for shits and giggles I went to check out both of your post feeds. Diablos, as of typing this, has 70 posts - with the vast majority of them being insults hurled at other members. Dude, you rolled in here with a holier than thou attitude and you seriously expect NOT to be called out? It boggles the mind.

The same goes for Silicity, perhaps not to the same degree, but he's not exactly rainbows and lollipops either. You both are giving as good as you're getting - punch for punch. 

Treat others the way you want to be treated. It really is that simple.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

no longer a good read.

one starred.

fuck off, silicity.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2013)

Diablo said he didnt know who I was or much about me, so he can see for himself by viewing where and how I post.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Lol, you guys keep thinking this only a problem on our level when its affecting a lot of people. uncle buck im not even sure who you really are, havent done anything to impress me yet, so whatever? Flaming pie, whatever about your posts to? I scan these forums a hell of a lot more than you and have seen more shit than you, ive been here way before nov 2011 and your acting like you know it all? Everyone quit being so closed minded to the actual problem and trying to troll me, im only laughing at you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Lol, you guys keep thinking this only a problem on our level when its affecting a lot of people. uncle buck im not even sure who you really are, havent done anything to impress me yet, so whatever? Flaming pie, whatever about your posts to? I scan these forums a hell of a lot more than you and have seen more shit than you, ive been here way before nov 2011 and your acting like you know it all? Everyone quit being so closed minded to the actual problem and trying to troll me, im only laughing at you.


and that's how people arrive on my "to be trolled" list.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity still crying over here?


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and that's how people arrive on my "to be trolled" list.


the dog, the big bad dog.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Silicity still crying over here?


Haha im honestly busting up irl right now, the ones that need to be dealt with are posting a lot more and Its so obvious theres a problem, your only proving my points everytime you kids, and Im 19 telling you your kids, post stupid ass remarks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> the dog, the big bad dog.


allow me to illustrate the problem.

you come in here complaining of "flaming" and rudeness and shit.

yet, on this very page, you have said to flaming pie that she is "oblivious" and "has no clue" and needs to do this and needs to do that, and her opinion is so bad that it needs to be reevaluated.

thus, i have now placed you in the middle of the pack for trolling, somewhere behind failspammy and red1966, but ahead of krondizzel and others.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

Kronika said:


> I think a little self-examination is in order here.
> 
> Just for shits and giggles I went to check out both of your post feeds. Diablos, as of typing this, has 70 posts - with the vast majority of them being insults hurled at other members. Dude, you rolled in here with a holier than thou attitude and you seriously expect NOT to be called out? It boggles the mind.
> 
> ...


im starting to see this as well, it doesnt take long to see whos worth listening too. Your only as good as your word and if your word is bringing negative attention to you well see it. Im with buck, this is getting pretty thin.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

So crying still?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Im 19


and still a virgin, judging by the tightness of your anus area.

the stick up your rear does not count towards losing your virginity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im with buck, this is getting pretty thin.


hang tight, i've run out of patience and have decided to troll spammy's australian half-brother now.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

When I was 19... You need to go outside and play now till supper is ready! Wipe those tears away and go play! Sincerely yours
Chewberto


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and still a virgin, judging by the tightness of your anus area.
> 
> the stick up your rear does not count towards losing your virginity.



Lol nice, please continue or leave either or idc, im not trying to prove anything to you.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> When I was 19... You need to go outside and play now till supper is ready! Wipe those tears away and go play! Sincerely yours
> Chewberto


I work, Im not a child like you were when you were 25.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

Jack in the box is work, I will give you that!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> I work, Im not a child like you were when you were 25.


that was quick and easy.

now you're flaming.

ironic fail is ironic.

you'll grow up one day and realize that you don't know everything, kiddo.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

@25 I was way cool, ask my mom!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 9, 2013)

This trolling is subtle! Sillyshitty


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that was quick and easy.
> 
> now you're flaming.
> 
> ...


Already have and you barely understand whats being said, seen a few of your posts and there not worth reading, ignored.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Already have and you barely understand whats being said, seen a few of your posts and there not worth reading, ignored.


*they're

too many fosters to bother with apostrophes, kiddo?


----------

